# Kanye West is a triple idealistic type



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Ignore the public perception of him, if you have followed his career from first album to last whilst watching his interviews you could tell he wants to bring as much positive/meaningful change as he possibly can. He is obsessed with perfectionism and whenever he sees something wrong to him he has a tendency to call it out, in the studio he is known to be diligent and disciplined and he is making sure everything is right not just in music but in everything. Contrary to public image, he also talks striving to be a good person and improving standards in general. 
Everything he does is part of a vision, at the start of his career he made sure his vision was possible by fighting off every criticism he received and making sure his vision was real, the bear trilogy basically which changed hip hop forever. He also talks about maintaing authenticity and expressing creativity as much as possible and is the perfect example of an outsider compared to the rest of the rappers out. 

My final typing of Kanye: 147 archetype, core 4w?


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know about tritype but I think core 3w4 is more likely.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> I don't know about tritype but I think core 3w4 is more likely.


I disagree, he always talks about expressing his individuality and creativity at all times and sticks to it. He goes off the edge far too much to be a 3 personally, like he really doesn't care about image management/ being a winner, he just wants to express himself and his individuality. He always maintained that he is different. His rants and anger comes from sx dominant more than core type tbh. Core 4w? because he truly is an outsider compared to other artists. Always doing things completely different from the norm because he feels its right. He always has a desire to be different and express himself honestly regardless of image which is basically core 4.

He is very different from 50 Cent for example who is a core 3w4. 50 cares about his image and being loved, doesn't risk take that much and doesn't really care about expressing his individuality but does maintain that he wants high quality. 50 is motivated by being successful and Kanye is motivated by being different. Kanye is also far too dramatic to be 3. 

I understand why people type him 3w4 but if you get to the core of Kanye he's really very far from a 3.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

You can't type people (especially image types) by what they say about themselves. A 3w4 might very well talk about being different and following their personal artistic vision, but if you look at how he acts, he is megalomaniacal, narcissistic, self-aggrandizing. He seems to care more about being successful, great, amazing, legendary (as an original, visionary artist - that's the 4 wing) than being emotionally (!) authentic. 
Of course he will SAY that he is this misunderstood genius artist because that's part of his image. 

4w3 is a remote possibility. The fact that you put a question mark after 4w, as if it's even remotely possible that he's a 4w5 is ridiculous. 
But even 4w3 is unlikely in my opinion. His self image is larger than life ("I'm a god!" etc) and that just screams of self-deception and narcissism, that's classic unhealthy 3. A 4 doesn't think of himself as a god and "the greatest artist since DaVinci", "the greatest visionary of our time", a 4 feels defective and flawed and doesn't only feel that way but wants to be authentic and SHOW that he feels this way. If there's insecurity in Kanye West, it's well hidden under a thick layer of narcissism and self-deception like it would be in an unhealthy 3.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

He is buddies with Donald Trump who according to him also has "dragon energy".
Trump is another narcissist and megalomaniac who tries to sugar coat his insecurities and lack of self worth by putting on this pompous larger than life image - another unhealthy 3. Trump is often mistyped as being a type 8, but I don't think that's plausible either - but that's a different topic altogether.

A very telling marker for unhealthy type 3 that they both have: they come across as being unhinged and disconnected from reality, as if they're living in their own world, where everything about them is amazing and everything goes great, ignoring everything negative. People speculate about their mental health and if they even perceive what's going on around them or completely lost their mind. That's a red flag for a 3.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

368 so/sx


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> You can't type people (especially image types) by what they say about themselves. A 3w4 might very well talk about being different and following their personal artistic vision, but if you look at how he acts, he is megalomaniacal, narcissistic, self-aggrandizing. He seems to care more about being successful, great, amazing, legendary (as an original, visionary artist - that's the 4 wing) than being emotionally (!) authentic.
> Of course he will SAY that he is this misunderstood genius artist because that's part of his image.
> 
> 4w3 is a remote possibility. The fact that you put a question mark after 4w, as if it's even remotely possible that he's a 4w5 is ridiculous.
> But even 4w3 is unlikely in my opinion. His self image is larger than life ("I'm a god!" etc) and that just screams of self-deception and narcissism, that's classic unhealthy 3. A 4 doesn't think of himself as a god and "the greatest artist since DaVinci", "the greatest visionary of our time", a 4 feels defective and flawed and doesn't only feel that way but wants to be authentic and SHOW that he feels this way. If there's insecurity in Kanye West, it's well hidden under a thick layer of narcissism and self-deception like it would be in an unhealthy 3.


He doesn't even talk about being different, he just is different
I can tell straight away from your comment your not a fan of rap or know Kanye's career and are only pointing out mainstream depictions of him


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

4w5 isn't ridiculous why don't you ignore public perception and follow his career first? 
He is a true outsider unlike Trump who maintains his image at all costs, theres a huge difference between those two and anyone who thinks they're similar doesn't know either of them tbh or they're just heavily biased

He is a rapper lets talk about rap, he has always been different through his actions and always has a desire to be as different as possible way more than maintaining his image of being a winner.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> He is buddies with Donald Trump who according to him also has "dragon energy".
> Trump is another narcissist and megalomaniac who tries to sugar coat his insecurities and lack of self worth by putting on this pompous larger than life image - another unhealthy 3. Trump is often mistyped as being a type 8, but I don't think that's plausible either - but that's a different topic altogether.
> 
> A very telling marker for unhealthy type 3 that they both have: they come across as being unhinged and disconnected from reality, as if they're living in their own world, where everything about them is amazing and everything goes great, ignoring everything negative. People speculate about their mental health and if they even perceive what's going on around them or completely lost their mind. That's a red flag for a 3.


I don't give a shit about whos friends with who? Your acting like Trump is Kanye's only friend and thats ignorant af tbh with you. Why can't they be friends though? Thats like you saying to a random stranger "you shouldn't be friends with him because look at the reputation of him" but friendship is based on individual connection not social norms. This is a typing website not a gossip site. 

How do you know Kanye is a narcissist ? You been over to his studio every day to see him? You haven't even invested your time into his career and don't even know him much from his music yet you think he's similar to someone else because of the mainstream idea of him. Your statement shows ignorance in every way possible. 

I clearly stated at the start of the post to ignore public perception and this guy mentions public perception, its clear your too focus on social normalities and don't give a fuck about rap or Kanye's career in general. Why type him based on a shit comparision that is trending(he must be similar to Trump because he supports him) get the fuck out of here its just an opinion on who he supports. Are you not allowed to have an opinion or are you scared? Maybe YOU should express your opinions more. 

How is he a narcissist? Today on August 15th you tell me how he's a narcissist? 

"they come across as being unhinged and disconnected from reality, as if they're living in their own world, where everything about them is amazing and everything goes great, ignoring everything negative. People speculate about their mental health and if they even perceive what's going on around them or completely lost their mind." This is the most close minded comment I've ever seen about Kanye and I can't believe so many people say that about him tbh its proof they don't give a fuck about his music which is actually very uplifting and positive. 

Kanye has never actually been about larger than life, in interviews he mentions how people shouldn't have a "were better than the next person mentality" its obvious he has underlying motivations behind everything he does but you only see it literally because you haven't even followed his career. Why are you making false assumptions about him being unhealthy or not by any chance? This is obviously not your personal opinion its an opinion shared by loads of people on youtube comments. 

He is way too dramatic and doesn't give a fuck about image management to be a 3, compared to Trump who cares everything about his image of being a winner. Kanye is an sx 4 easily without a shadow of a doubt. He cares about his image of being different and thats his main desire. If he was concerned with being a winner he would've done what 50 did and made records rhyming about guns and knives.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Surreal Snake said:


> 368 so/sx


Completely disagree, he has too much optimism and is obsessed with improving the world and maintaining high standards. He is also obsessed with individuality. So/Sx is absurd for him he's clearly Sx/Sp. His career is based on him being personal and has nothing to do with social norms influencing him.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

I can tell that you're a fan of his and his music (which is fine) and I don't think you're being objective here. 
Just being different alone does not make someone a type 4. Everyone can be different or an outsider, for different reasons. 
4w5 is absolutely out of the question. Anything that has anything to do with type 5 is out of the question. Type 5 is withdrawn, detached, intellectual, reserved, cerebral. How on earth do you even see anything resembling a type 5 influence in Kanye West. He is the opposite of 5 - it's just not there (and no, not even as a wing).


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> He is buddies with Donald Trump who according to him also has "dragon energy".
> Trump is another narcissist and megalomaniac who tries to sugar coat his insecurities and lack of self worth by putting on this pompous larger than life image - another unhealthy 3. Trump is often mistyped as being a type 8, but I don't think that's plausible either - but that's a different topic altogether.
> 
> A very telling marker for unhealthy type 3 that they both have: they come across as being unhinged and disconnected from reality, as if they're living in their own world, where everything about them is amazing and everything goes great, ignoring everything negative. People speculate about their mental health and if they even perceive what's going on around them or completely lost their mind. That's a red flag for a 3.


Also how does he ignore everything negative? Have you even heard TLOP or Ye ? You just proved here you aren't even familiar with his career and used ignorant perceptions of him for your typing.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> I can tell that you're a fan of his and his music (which is fine) and I don't think you're being objective here.
> Just being different alone does not make someone a type 4. Everyone can be different or an outsider, for different reasons.
> 4w5 is absolutely out of the question. Anything that has anything to do with type 5 is out of the question. Type 5 is withdrawn, detached, intellectual, reserved, cerebral. How on earth do you even see anything resembling a type 5 influence in Kanye West. He is the opposite of 5 - it's just not there (and no, not even as a wing).


That's core 5 your describing not 4w5 itself.
How are you being objective by any chance? All you mentioned was negatives about him.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, I have no patience for fanboyish hero worship. 
I haven't said that he's a 3 because he supports trump or is friends with him. I pointed to the obvious similarities between the two men and that this is probably why they like each other. 

Maybe the mainstream perception of Kanye is what it is because it's actually the obvious truth for anyone who hasn't bought his narcissistic self-promotion.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

I was describing core 5 which is big influence in a 4w5. Hence the w5. Why would someone who has no traits of type 5 have a 5 wing?

And I don't have to listen to all his albums before I can type someone. I can see that will Smith is a 3 too, don't have to watch all his movies first


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

He's way too rebellious and eccentric to have a 3 wing tbh
He is always defiant of convention also and doesn't really care about his image. Just because he's huge doesn't make him a 3 wing straight away, he's just a really positive and idealistic 4 who happens to go through a rough period in the past 11 years. 
He really doesn't care about being accepted or personal appearance, to make it as simple as possible, he strives to express his creativity without any external influence whatsoever towards his music. Pusha T even mentioned how Kanye would habitually listen to samples and just enjoys the process of creating music and putting out an album whilst paying attention to detail towards it. In his childhood his mother mentioned in her book how he was a lone wolf/old soul who used to spend time just creating music and on his projects. He is a 4 with balanced wings pretty easily imo. 

Look at the positives of Kanye and then make a opinion on him. Your proving his point 100% on a typing thread of all threads.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> I was describing core 5 which is big influence in a 4w5. Hence the w5. Why would someone who has no traits of type 5 have a 5 wing?
> 
> And I don't have to listen to all his albums before I can type someone. I can see that will Smith is a 3 too, don't have to watch all his movies first


But Kanye is obviously not a 3 though? You don't have to listen to his albums but you could at least pay attention to every word he's saying and then have a think about his motivation as opposed to misunderstanding his true intentions? 

Will Smiths motivations are clearly 3. Kanye's isn't you just typed him on negative perceptions and ignored everything I wrote.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> Yeah, I have no patience for fanboyish hero worship.
> I haven't said that he's a 3 because he supports trump or is friends with him. I pointed to the obvious similarities between the two men and that this is probably why they like each other.
> 
> Maybe the mainstream perception of Kanye is what it is because it's actually the obvious truth for anyone who hasn't bought his narcissistic self-promotion.


The thing is i'm not being a fanboy, your just not being objective. You used negative connatations to type someone it's plain and simple. Theres way more differences between Trump and Kanye actually than similarities and those similarities aren't even proven on a day to day basis. Your so simple minded and ignorant I swear.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

I don't have patience for negative socialite cocksuckers who use negative mainstream perceptions of people to type an individual. Your opinion ain't even your own opinion its externally influenced from what people say about him. If you actually listen to his music and know the positives about him its very different. At least i'm not socially influenced like you. Don't insult me first and call me a fanboy when your the one who isn't even typing on any objectivity whatsoever. Negative connotations doesn't equal objective. 

Why don't you try this you ignorant fool? Why don't you actually try to type him based on some positives? He's human like you he isn't a negative person.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

If you only see the negatives of someone it reflects who you are as a person


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

So you're saying that anyone who enjoys making music is a 4? That a 3 can't enjoy making art? 

I suggest you study the enneagram types a little more in depth, no offense.

As to "too rebellious and eccentric to have a 3 wing": David Bowie was either a 4w3 or a 3w4 (my guess is the latter). John Malkovich is a 3. Michael Jackson, pretty eccentric weirdo, 4w3. Prince, another weirdo, 4w3. Lady Gaga, rebellious and artistic might be 4w3 or 3w4 (certainly no 4w5), Andy Warhol (another eccentric artist) was a 3. I suggest you try to forget your superficial stereotypes about the types. A 4 wing influence in a 3 is enough to make someone a bit of a moody loner who wants to express himself artistically. That doesn't make anyone a core 4 any more than having an interest in philosophy and science makes you a core 5.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

This cunt actually called me a worshipper just because I had a different opinion to him and pointed how wrong he was. Your clearly not an objective person yourself. Your reaction was an emotional one. 

Don't be a negative pessimistic insulting ignorant fuck and I won't reply like I am right now.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> So you're saying that anyone who enjoys making music is a 4? That a 3 can't enjoy making art?
> 
> I suggest you study the enneagram types a little more in depth, no offense.
> 
> As to "too rebellious and eccentric to have a 3 wing": David Bowie was either a 4w3 or a 3w4 (my guess is the latter). John Malkovich is a 3. Michael Jackson, pretty eccentric weirdo, 4w3. Prince, another weirdo, 4w3. Lady Gaga, rebellious and artistic might be 4w3 or 3w4 (certainly no 4w5), Andy Warhol (another eccentric artist) was a 3. I suggest you try to forget your superficial stereotypes about the types. A 4 wing influence in a 3 is enough to make someone a bit of a moody loner who wants to express himself artistically. That doesn't make anyone a core 4 any more than having an interest in philosophy and science makes you a core 5.


Superficial stereotype? Lol whatever you wanna believe 
MJ was a 9w1
Prince 6w7


You just got those typings from another website and assumed theyre the correct ones 

Read the post about sexual threes and sexual fours then tell me which one correlates to Kanye better
You'd be insane to type him as an sx 3 > sx 4

I never said a 3 can't enjoy making art. 

Your the one who hasn't studied enneagram in depth especially since you think MJ is a 4 when he's a so/sx 9w1, you don't even know what variants are do you?


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

Okay, I'm done here. You're probably some 16 year old who has posters of Kanye West over his bed. 
"You just dont understand his true intentions and his positivity!" Give me a break kid. Im trying to type the guy and be objective. Nothing more, nothing less. I have no horse in this race. 
Being a 4 isn't any better than being a 3. Amy Whinehouse was a 4 and she was not a healthy person. I take a healthy 3 over an unhealthy 4 any day. 
Kanye is not particularly healthy or balanced, no matter the type. I don't say that because I don't like the guy, I don't care. That's just my impression of what I saw of him. I'm not biased in any way, why should I be?


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

Lol mj being a 9 and Prince a 6. You are fucking clueless. Idol worshipping kool-aid drinking bitch, who are you calling a cunt, you child. Go listen to some more music for 13 year olds you prick. I'm done here


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

TheUltimateDJ391 said:


> Completely disagree, he has too much optimism and is obsessed with improving the world and maintaining high standards. He is also obsessed with individuality. So/Sx is absurd for him he's clearly Sx/Sp. His career is based on him being personal and has nothing to do with social norms influencing him.


So


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> Lol mj being a 9 and Prince a 6. You are fucking clueless. Idol worshipping kool-aid drinking bitch, who are you calling a cunt, you child. Go listen to some more music for 13 year olds you prick. I'm done here


Lol see your not being objective calling me a child lol. 
MJ is a 9 100%
Prince i'm not that familiar with tbh maybe he's 4 

Its obvious your the one here who doesn't type objectively, you just follow what other people say and then get irate when you see someone else type something different, MJ is a clear 9 tbh. 

I'm not idol worshipping no one. My opening post was a description of him. Being a fan of someones music doesn't make them a worshipper I don't understand your logic here. 
Your definitely hating on him though, you see my point is proven, your a negative person. 

Idol worshipping is just an insult made to make people feel bad for being a fan of something. That's what your intentions was here. You insulted me first by calling me a fanboy worshipper in the first place. 

Your reasoning for typing him 3 was because you "think" he's similar to another famous figure using negative connotations. How is that objective?


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Surreal Snake said:


> So


hmm
I think it would be easier to type him if you look at the rap landscape, he's very positive and uplifting compared to other rappers.


----------



## TheMelancholyPeacemaker (May 16, 2017)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> Okay, I'm done here. You're probably some 16 year old who has posters of Kanye West over his bed.
> "You just dont understand his true intentions and his positivity!" Give me a break kid. Im trying to type the guy and be objective. Nothing more, nothing less. I have no horse in this race.
> Being a 4 isn't any better than being a 3. Amy Whinehouse was a 4 and she was not a healthy person. I take a healthy 3 over an unhealthy 4 any day.
> Kanye is not particularly healthy or balanced, no matter the type. I don't say that because I don't like the guy, I don't care. That's just my impression of what I saw of him. I'm not biased in any way, why should I be?


You aren't even being objective though lmao, your just being negative. I never said being a 4 was better than being a 3 i'm actually giving an objective typing. I'm a big fan of 50 cent, he's a 3.


----------

